# Recurring threads -A list of topics which have been covered to death



## Riverman (4 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering what topics have been covered to death on here.

My two candidates are - cycling with headphones and whether to wear a helmet.

Any others?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2009)

Going clipless


----------



## 2Loose (4 Sep 2009)

Halfords


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2009)

What tyres?


----------



## kyuss (4 Sep 2009)

The endless Planet X/Boardman questions, the 'which bike for £1000' questions and now that winter is almost upon us, there'll be a surge in 'which light is best' questions.


----------



## Panter (4 Sep 2009)

RLJing


----------



## HJ (4 Sep 2009)

Which bike...


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2009)

Chain oil!


----------



## Panter (4 Sep 2009)

Oh, and this one, as in a thread about reoccuring threads


----------



## trustysteed (4 Sep 2009)

climate change/carbon footprint


----------



## MajorMantra (4 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Going clipless



This one in particular would be a good candidate for a sticky. I'd be happy to help write one if it would be useful - I'm starting to tire slightly of endlessly recommending M520s for one thing. 

Matthew


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2009)

To mudguard or not to mudguard


----------



## Davidc (4 Sep 2009)

Which lights are best


----------



## trustysteed (4 Sep 2009)

recommend me a saddle.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2009)

I have a problem with my (delete as appropriate) arse/cock/foot/eye/leg/etc.

Above is an example, I'm not saying I have these problems


----------



## marinyork (4 Sep 2009)

Cat hating threads. Dog walking/hating threads.


----------



## Andy in Sig (4 Sep 2009)

Just what constitutes a serious cyclist. (We have one definite one on the forum.)


----------



## Davidc (4 Sep 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just what constitutes a serious cyclist. (We have one definite one on the forum.)



Who?


----------



## blazed (4 Sep 2009)

Clipless threads are the worst what sort of ****ing ape cannot cope with without falling off all the time. These people should not even be on the road.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Sep 2009)

Sixties Bands...


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2009)

Near misses with WVM.


----------



## Shorinjidude (4 Sep 2009)

Do you think there is a natural life to membership of a web forum? I ask as a member of a fair number of different forums where long standing members get very tired of answering the same questions and soon resort to the standard "use the search button" as an answer to most questions. Basically, in most interests there are only so many questions and topics to be discussed so the forum can get boring quickly. Perhaps then it's time for a new hobby, intersest or to leave the forum alone for a while? I've been a member of a martial arts forum since it's early inception many many years ago, same old same old there - even the secret adults only section lost interest after a while!


----------



## tordis (4 Sep 2009)

Helmets and RLJing.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Sep 2009)

Shorinjidude said:


> I've been a member of a martial arts forum since it's early inception many many years ago, same old same old there - even the secret adults only section lost interest after a while!



kung-fu porn?


----------



## Cubist (4 Sep 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> This one in particular would be a good candidate for a sticky. I'd be happy to help write one if it would be useful -* I'm starting to tire slightly of endlessly recommending M520s for one thing*.
> 
> Matthew



Why not switch to recommending eggbeaters for a change then? Much better.


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2009)

Double - v - Triple is another that re-occurs.

I suppose the problem is that as new members join, they have a particular question they want answered; should I wear a helmet? what gearing should I have? should I use 3 in 1 on my chain, etc? They join something like this to ask for advice and being told to use the search function isn't very welcoming. If you're not interested in a thread, don't read it. Simple as.


----------



## Banjo (4 Sep 2009)

tyred said:


> Double - v - Triple is another that re-occurs.
> 
> I suppose the problem is that as new members join, they have a particular question they want answered; should I wear a helmet? what gearing should I have? should I use 3 in 1 on my chain, etc? They join something like this to ask for advice and being told to use the search function isn't very welcoming. If you're not interested in a thread, don't read it. Simple as.




I fully agree with the above.

I think the important part of any post is a subject line that tells U what the post is about,if U arent interested then U dont have to read it.


----------



## Jonathan M (4 Sep 2009)

tyred said:


> Double - v - Triple is another that re-occurs.



Compact vs triple

Mudguards (get that in before Bonj does )

Kids bike (which one) seems to reccur a lot


----------



## jimboalee (4 Sep 2009)

"My gears aren't low enough..... sob, wimper, moan....."


----------



## MajorMantra (4 Sep 2009)

Cubist said:


> Why not switch to recommending eggbeaters for a change then? Much better.



A fad - they'll never catch on. 

Matthew


----------



## jimboalee (4 Sep 2009)

"My gears are too high..... sob, wimper, moan....."


----------



## Riverman (4 Sep 2009)

As a solution to this problem has CC ever thought about writing short guides on each subject summarising the information in each thread. Or instead, a sticky listing each common topic with the best threads linked to below?

Would also be good to start with a polite message.


----------



## Weegie (4 Sep 2009)

Riverman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering what topics have been covered to death on here.
> My two candidates are - cycling with headphones and whether to wear a helmet.
> ...



Isn't this a beginners forum? If so, is it not entirely reasonable to expect recurring topics? As a newcomer myself, I appreciate a place where I can ask stupid questions without fear of humiliation or retribution. It's also a nice place for newcomers to warm up their foruming skills, and a place where I don't believe it's altogether constructive to tell people that "this has been discussed a million times before" and to "use the search bar". Neither piece of advice is friendly to the newcomer, and both will just put people off returning.

If I'm wrong, just say so and I'll get me coat.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2009)

Tea...


----------



## rh100 (4 Sep 2009)

Hmmmm, I guess I'm guilty of asking obvious, old hat questions. I have asked questions on here, and some people have been kind enough to offer advice. As a newbie, I come here to try and gain some real world advice and learn from other peoples experience, which acts as a supplement to the static info held on a web site or in a book. EVERYBODY had to learn from the basics at some point.

I have found this site to be an excellent and friendly resource whilst learning a new skill.

It would be a shame for people to get fed up repeating themselves, but that's up to them, perhaps a few more sticky subjects would, as suggested, help out.

Many thanks.


----------



## MajorMantra (4 Sep 2009)

Riverman said:


> As a solution to this problem has CC ever thought about writing short guides on each subject summarising the information in each thread. Or instead, a sticky listing each common topic with the best threads linked to below?
> 
> Would also be good to start with a polite message.



As I said above, I'd be happy to write (for example) a clipless sticky, or a thread to be linked to from a master FAQ sticky. Shall we?

Matthew


----------



## Cubist (4 Sep 2009)

Yeah, Ok, but what I like about this forum is that a newbie can log on, ask the questions they have and only one or two will condescendingly chip in with "use the search function" or "not another clipless/which hybrid question" The majority of answers tend to be informative, non-judgemental and helpful. Which makes newbies happy to have come to probably the only internet forum where they won't be flamed if they don't appear to be experts. If the old skool brethren are bored with answering, then there's always P&L etc for them. The next generation will answer perfectly happily for them. 

Keep 'em coming newbies!


----------



## PpPete (4 Sep 2009)

Yeah - except for Weegies though.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Sep 2009)

It will all have been said before at some point... time to move on when you've become bored I suppose.


----------



## Weegie (5 Sep 2009)

porkypete said:


> Yeah - except for Weegies though.



Huh?


----------



## Ben M (5 Sep 2009)

Roadie's don't wave to me, this makes me sad.


----------



## Downward (5 Sep 2009)

There is a post on Pedals and what Cleats match which Pedals. This could be added to and a list compiled.
Lights - I'm sure the same can be done.
Compact v Triple - Jim could simplify some formula or link to Sheldon Browns calculator which helped me decide.

Also maybe a separate section for peoples video's because they are very tedious.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Sep 2009)

Ben M said:


> Roadie's don't wave to me, this makes me sad.



Ben isn't bothered by the recurring topic- please wave.


----------



## soulful dog (5 Sep 2009)

Cubist said:


> what I like about this forum is that a newbie can log on, ask the questions they have and only one or two will condescendingly chip in with "use the search function" or "not another clipless/which hybrid question" The majority of answers tend to be informative, non-judgemental and helpful. Which makes newbies happy to have come to probably the only internet forum where they won't be flamed if they don't appear to be experts


Spot on Cubist. This forum is terrific due to the people on it generally being a pretty helpful bunch. You don't feel daft asking questions and will always get at least one reply with some good advice - and even if you're not a beginner it can still be interesting to read some of the advice handed out. Though that's not to say some guides pinned to the top of the beginners forum wouldn't be a welcome addition.


----------



## yello (5 Sep 2009)

Shorinjidude said:


> leave the forum alone for a while?



In all honesty, I think that is the answer if anyone is getting seriously bothered by the same questions cropping up. You've got roots growing if you find yourself angered by such things and it's not any individual forumer's place to dictate what can or can't be asked (me included). To even think you can smacks of treating the place as your own living room.

I'm not going to be holier-than-thou and say a plethora of 'what's the best' type question doesn't bug me but I'm neither obliged to read them nor answer them. I always try and remember that someone is asking a genuine question and would like an answer (well, except blazed perhaps ) . Perhaps they have searched before asking but just haven't found the answer they're looking for.


----------



## yello (5 Sep 2009)

Weegie said:


> As a newcomer myself, I appreciate a place where I can ask stupid questions without fear of humiliation or retribution.



Spot on, imho.

I know a forum, a geeky techy one, that I'm terrified to ask a question on in case it's not clever enough. The admin/moderators there are quite ruthless not just in the 'use the search facility' responses but also in the manner that they rip the sh*t out of any 'stupid' questions.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Sep 2009)

I think that's a pretty comprehensive list so far.

UTFS should be posted more often


----------



## captainhastings (5 Sep 2009)

all beginners like my self are going to come out with the same questions. I thought the forum was here to help people or is it going to turn into a forum for the elite 
The odd sticky to cover the comons ones would help I guess


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2009)

Some people have forgotten that they were newbies once themselves!

Any question, however ´simple´, deserves an answer and given without aloofness or patronising tones.

If you don´t want to help someone else cos you´ve answered oh-so-many-times before, don´t answer it. Leave to someone with better people skills and a willingness to help.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Some people have forgotten that they were newbies once themselves!
> 
> Any question, however ´simple´, deserves an answer and given without aloofness or patronising tones.
> 
> If you don´t want to help someone else cos you´ve answered oh-so-many-times before, don´t answer it. Leave to someone with better people skills and a willingness to help.



Well said Dayvo.


----------



## SoulOnIce (5 Sep 2009)

Cubist said:


> Yeah, Ok, but what I like about this forum is that a newbie can log on, ask the questions they have and only one or two will condescendingly chip in with "use the search function" or "not another clipless/which hybrid question" The majority of answers tend to be informative, non-judgemental and helpful. Which makes newbies happy to have come to probably the only internet forum where they won't be flamed if they don't appear to be experts. If the old skool brethren are bored with answering, then there's always P&L etc for them. The next generation will answer perfectly happily for them.
> 
> Keep 'em coming newbies!



Spot on. I really value the friendly nature of the forum. 

I've been a member for a few months now but I have noticed there are some regular newbie questions that get asked:
- clipless
- tyres
- saddles
- luggage

Maybe some stickies on these topics would help - a bit like my "best advice to newbies" stickie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2009)

kyuss said:


> The endless Planet X/Boardman questions



oooo, which one then?


----------



## Mac66 (5 Sep 2009)

Campag v Shimano
Should you wear pro team/replica kit
Leg Shaving. Yes or No?


----------



## beachcaster (5 Sep 2009)

How about a list of topics that have been done to death ???


Barry


----------



## Cubist (6 Sep 2009)

And if you banned *"I'm in my forties and have returned to cycling after a twenty year lay-off and am a bit of a porker*" threads you wouldn't even need a beginners' section..........


----------



## SimonC (6 Sep 2009)

Mac66 said:


> Campag v Shimano
> Should you wear pro team/replica kit
> Leg Shaving. Yes or No?



Campag
No
Only if you race/can be ar**d/female


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Sep 2009)

beachcaster said:


> How about a list of topics that have been done to death ???
> 
> 
> Barry



That's not a bad idea...
Direction in Beginners to a sticky that says... hey guys, if you have a question about these topics... please try a few searches first. 
However... these questions in themselves help newbies get 'engaged' with the forum and there's always a chance that the newbie will search, not find the answer and then be loathed tio ask his specific Campag vs. Shimano question in case he gets flamed for not searvching for the answer.
Worth a go anyway.


----------



## Velorum (6 Sep 2009)

Im a moderator on another (non cycling) forum and the issue of repeat questions / threads etc has come up there on occassion. Opinion is divided of course but concensus is that referring new comers to the search function is frowned upon.

I quite agree.


----------



## SoulOnIce (6 Sep 2009)

I would also add that using the search function is not always the best idea if the threads are quite old. For instance asking "what is hardtail MTB for under £700 would you recommend" would give a different answer each year as new models come out, specs change and prices change.

I guess questions like going clipless; shaving your legs; gearing etc are pretty timeless and would be better served by a stickie.


----------



## Cubist (6 Sep 2009)

SoulOnIce said:


> I would also add that using the search function is not always the best idea if the threads are quite old. For instance asking "what is hardtail MTB for under £700 would you recommend" would give a different answer each year as new models come out, *every five bloody minutes as the various bike mags recommend whatever brand gives them the most freebies and someone else tells you that little red anodized headsets mean you can go downhill faster and get loads more girlfriends, oh and *specs change and prices change.
> 
> I guess questions like going clipless; shaving your legs; gearing etc are pretty timeless and would be better served by a stickie.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

When someone asks a question that's been asked a million times before it's because they want an answer to them personally and not just a general answer. Stickies can help but not everyone is confident when it comes to bikes. I've chipped in a with an answer to the same question a few times but it's ok, doesn't bother me.

New cyclists should be encouraged as much as possible - 'one less car' as they say!


----------



## Tony B (6 Sep 2009)

+1 3BM


----------



## SoulOnIce (6 Sep 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New cyclists should be encouraged as much as possible - 'one less car' as they say!



They should say "one car _fewe_r"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

SoulOnIce said:


> They should say "one car _fewe_r"



Is 'one pedant more' correct?


----------



## Cubist (6 Sep 2009)

SoulOnIce said:


> They should say "one car _fewe_r"



Good man Soul, let's not forget pedantry......although a "How to spell bike parts correctly" would see a reduction in the number of folk peddling their views on the forum.


----------



## Mr Farley (6 Sep 2009)

How to get the strike through numbers in your sig.? I've seen it answered somewhere, but could someone remind me of how you get them......I've tried a search.

I would actually like to know (wasn't just adding another recurring thread.....eventhough it is)!


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

I love threads and posts that complain about other threads and posts. I believe that there is a uniqueness around cycling forums that means all members are required, at gunpoint, to read every thread. This causes resentment when they find themselves reading stuff they have no interest in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

Mr Farley said:


> How to get the strike through numbers in your sig.? I've seen it answered somewhere, but could someone remind me of how you get them......I've tried a search.



simple!





go to edit sig in 'my account' - hightlight the bit you want to put a line through and click the strike through button, it's above the writing, far right, bottom line.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I love threads and posts that complain about other threads and posts. I believe that there is a uniqueness around cycling forums that means all members are required, at gunpoint, to read every thread. This causes resentment when they find themselves reading stuff they have no interest in.



I'd like to complain about this post......


----------



## Mr Farley (6 Sep 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha, thankyou.........see sig below. Hope that worked.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

Well done - soon have that 50 done eh?!!


----------



## Mr Farley (6 Sep 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well done - soon have that 50 done eh?!!




Thanks.

Hope so, have friends and family in Peacehaven and that's about 50m away! I have a car if that fails .


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2009)

Back to the OT all - carry on moaning!


----------



## Cubist (7 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I love threads and posts that complain about other threads and posts. I believe that there is a uniqueness around cycling forums that means all members are required, at gunpoint, to read every thread. This causes resentment when they find themselves reading stuff they have no interest in.


----------

